# ebay advice please?



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I sold some Ugg boots on ebay for a friend. Posted them and the were recieved today. then i get a very snotty email tonight saying that they're FAKE?! I don't wear Uggs, I know less than nothing about them, I was just doing a good deed for my friend. If they do indeed turn out to be counterfeit I am 100% sure my friend was also unaware.

Now this buyer has demanded their money back plus an extra fiver so they can post these boots back.

I have heard of people out there scamming sellers out of their money so I'm somewhat skeptical. (sp?) 

I replied saying that I stated in the auction that I was selling on someone elses behalf, I'd speak to her just as soon as I possibly could (she works nights with my OH and is at work right now) and would get back to them. Then he replied AGAIN real snotty and just plain RUDE saying it's not his problem, he wants his money or he'll report me blah blah blah! 

It's not even the situation that bothers me, I'd like to resolve it quickly with little fuss. It's the way I was spoken to that has upset me. I don't really know how to deal with this kind of attitude. I want to be equally as rude back and believe me, I'm in the mood for it but it wont help. 

Stupid strangers on the internet making me cry. Keyboard Hero


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you got the piccys, could you find something on the net and compare real with fake?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tbh its a minefield selling for other people , I wouldnt do it

He could be trying a scam , sending back fake UGGs when your friends were real ones , that way he gets a real pair and his money back as well , while you are left with fake boots and a pissed off friend

He could also be telling the truth ...is there anyway you could be 100%postive that the boots you get returned are your friends boots ?

FYI, a good seller would send the return money for P&P if they were in the wrong , and if the boots are fakes then im afraid you are in the wrong


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one picture but it's not a close up.










I don't know what to be looking for either. I just saw Ugg on the boots, on the bag and was like, "ok yeah I'll sell them for you".


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Have you got the piccys, could you find something on the net and compare real with fake?


Good thinking.

Sonic, do a tid bit of checking to see if you should believe them.

If they boots aren't not genuine, tell em you're sorry and pony up the fiver for their inconvenience.

If the boots are genuine, or you have a reasonable certainty they are, tell them if they don't want them, mail them back at their own expense.
You sold them a genuine product and they have now reneged.

Put yourself in their shoes. 
How would *you* react if you thought someone scammed you by selling you knock offs? 

That doesn't mean I'd take a bunch of lip during the process. I'd do my best to just be as professional as you could be and resolve the issue.

I think people are "repped" in sales....both seller and buyer...to show if they are shady or not.

Maybe you could see if others have had a problem with your buyer in the past?

Not well versed about ebay...maybe someone with experience could help more with that.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Mese said:


> tbh its a minefield selling for other people , I wouldnt do it
> 
> He could be trying a scam , sending back fake UGGs when your friends were real ones , that way he gets a real pair and his money back as well , while you are left with fake boots and a pissed off friend
> 
> ...


Lesson is learned i am 100% put off being a seller on ebay now. Damage done. I really couldn't be 100% certain, if he sent back the boots, I'd get the same ones back. This is going to end badly for me, i have accepted this :-(

The problem is I withdrew the money from paypal and gave it to my friend thinking everything would be hunky dory, i don't have the money to just randomly refund him immediately which is what he wants, i now have to wit until i see my friend again, get the money, pay it in to the bank and that all takes time that I dont think he's prepared to give :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

What the hell's a guy doing wearing purple Ugg boots? 

I don't know why on Earth people don't just buy stuff new instead of trawling on ebay if they want a guarantee that the goods are the real McCoy. Contact the manufacturer and ask if they can take a look at them for authenticity.

Move any funds out of any Paypal accounts immediately, and don't give back _any_ money until you've received the goods and analyzed them properly. Then demand a receipt for the cost of shipping the boots back and if they are fake, issue him with a refund plus the cost of the shipping as stated by the receipt.

Send him an e-mail, stating that if he wants his money back any further dialogue must be conducted in an appropriate and courteous manner; and explicitly state that you're not at all happy with his tone. If the e-mails start getting abusive, shop him to e-bay with the evidence.

I've had problems myself with buyers making wild claims about the goods I've sold them, but I've managed to trip them up every time due to inconsistencies with their stories and failure to provide evidence.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Bandy said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> Sonic, do a tid bit of checking to see if you should believe them.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, if it turns out they're not genuine I'd give the money back right away and tell my friend that she's been conned too from whoever she brought them from. I fear sending the money back and never seeing the boots again, or being sent back a different pair. i really would like this sorted out reasonably and quickly like a pro.

This person is making it very hard to be a proessional when he is being just plain RUDE and aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Lesson is learned i am 100% put off being a seller on ebay now. Damage done. I really couldn't be 100% certain, if he sent back the boots, I'd get the same ones back. This is going to end badly for me, i have accepted this :-(
> 
> The problem is I withdrew the money from paypal and gave it to my friend thinking everything would be hunky dory, i don't have the money to just randomly refund him immediately which is what he wants, i now have to wit until i see my friend again, get the money, pay it in to the bank and that all takes time that I dont think he's prepared to give :-/


*NO* refunds until you get the goods back. He can't have it both ways. If you say it'll take a few days for a refund to go through and he doesn't like it, tell the arrogant c**t to pedal off.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> What the hell's a guy doing wearing purple Ugg boots?
> 
> I don't know why on Earth people don't just buy stuff new instead of trawling on ebay if they want a guarantee that the goods are the real McCoy. Contact the manufacturer and ask if they can take a look at them for authenticity.
> 
> ...


The money has been withdrawn from paypal so if he does start a dispute and freeze the account that's fine, nothing in there, ha! I think I will take this route, i mean if he really believes they're counterfeit he wont have an issue letting me take them back to investigate, right? If he is that certain he is right he shouldn't, in theory, have an issue?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> The money has been withdrawn from paypal so if he does start a dispute and freeze the account that's fine, nothing in there, ha! I think I will take this route, i mean if he really believes they're counterfeit he wont have an issue letting me take them back to investigate, right? If he is that certain he is right he shouldn't, in theory, have an issue?


Could you drop me a PM with the URL for the auction?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

True uggs are lined with sheep skin 

Sheepskin boots and slippers by Ugg Australia

every true Aussie has a pair


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> True uggs are lined with sheep skin
> 
> Sheepskin boots and slippers by Ugg Australia
> 
> every true Aussie has a pair


They were fluffy inside!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Could you drop me a PM with the URL for the auction?


done and done


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

The most obvious sign of authenticity according to my sources is the recessed 'Ugg' logo on the sole of the boots. The boots in the photo above have this feature, along with the white stitched patch on the rear.

What does it say about the country of origin on the labels inside the boots?


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Somebody tried to scam me recently but failed as I asked for proof of their claim. If you are using ebay and paypal then you are not obliged to refund for return postage or the original cost of postage. It is up to you. If you believe that you are being scammed. For example the buyer switching the real boots for fake then you should report it to ebay and maybe the police.
But I would ask the buyer where they have acquired the evidence that they are fake before you agree to them returning the boots. If thay say that it is just because they can tell the difference or that some arbritary person or people have told them then tell them that it isn't an adequate reason and that you will require proper proof. THat is what I would do, anyway. The other thing is that if they were to make a claim through paypal then they would be required to send the boots to paypal at their own expense, if you don't reach an agreement. Then paypal would investigate the claim. So don't be persuaded that you are obliged to meet their demand because you are not. You will likely feel better and stronger if you stick with your gut instincts and exercise your rights.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

morsel said:


> Somebody tried to scam me recently but failed as I asked for proof of their claim. If you are using ebay and paypal then you are not obliged to refund for return postage or the original cost of postage. It is up to you. If you believe that you are being scammed. For example the buyer switching the real boots for fake then you should report it to ebay and maybe the police.
> But I would ask the buyer where they have acquired the evidence that they are fake before you agree to them returning the boots. If thay say that it is just because they can tell the difference then tell them that it isn't an adequate reason and that you will require proper proof. THat is what I would do, anyway. The other thing is that if they were to make a claim through paypal then they would be required to send the boots to paypal at their own expense, if you don't reach an agreement. Then paypal would investigate the claim. So don't be persuaded that you are obliged to meet their demand because you are not. You will likely feel better and stronger if you stick with your gut instincts and exercise your rights.


Very well said! Ask for the buyer's sources on his assumption that the boots are fake.

To me they look very real when compared to the boots on the Ugg site.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

ring the ebay help line they are fab you can see what you are purchasing from the pic and as stated the sole makes you aware of the authanticity of the item. Also report his manner . Also ask ur freind if she has a reciept, personaly he sounds like hes after the cash so would be worried about what he sent back. have you checked his feed back? could have done this before. 
Or as a last resort close down your account and do a new one not really ethical but if hes scamming you so be it


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your help on this guys, I have taken it all in and tomorrow after talking with my friend I'll put together a plan or action, I absolutely don't want to be swizzed. Really the worst that can happen to me is my feedback (or my OH's as it's his account), it's not my money or boots at the end of the day but I'd still really like it to be sorted in a nice adult way!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I really wish the other stuff I sold recently, the buyers would leave feedback, people would see I'm a good seller really!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

There are loadsa ways to check but you'd have to have the boots back.

How to distinguish fake ugg boots from real uggs


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> I really wish the other stuff I sold recently, the buyers would leave feedback, people would see I'm a good seller really!


you can send a feedback request hun x


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> There are loadsa ways to check but you'd have to have the boots back.
> 
> How to distinguish fake ugg boots from real uggs


This is very useful, thank you so much. I think this plan will involve him sending me the boots back, me investigating and then if they're fake he can have his money back, no problem. if he is that sure they're fake he should have no problem with this.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

make sure he is aware you have plenty of pics of every part of the bootso you know your getting the correct paire back


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> There are loadsa ways to check but you'd have to have the boots back.
> 
> How to distinguish fake ugg boots from real uggs


Great Link


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

iheartsonic said:


> The money has been withdrawn from paypal so if he does start a dispute and freeze the account that's fine, nothing in there, ha! I think I will take this route, i mean if he really believes they're counterfeit he wont have an issue letting me take them back to investigate, right? If he is that certain he is right he shouldn't, in theory, have an issue?


If he starts a dispute with paypal and wins then paypal will refund him regardless of whether there is money in your account or not , putting you in the red if they have to ... they will then chase you for the money using a debt collecting agency


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

FFS woken up to message from this guy accusing me of KNOWINGLY selling counterfeit boots. He's also still stamping his feet about the full refund.

I am so calm this morning, I replied so nicely. Anybody that is aware of my hothead would be proud!

_I stated their origin, I said on the listing that they were not mine, but a friend's. That was my being honest. Like I said before I don't have experience with this brand of boots and have no reason to believe they're counterfeit. Now, I have taken some advice on this situation from a trusted source who has experience in this kind of case. Simply suggesting that these boots are fake because you, and I quote, "can tell a fake from a mile away" is an inadquate reason to provide you will a full refund. I urge you now to send them back to me, at your expense, and retain your reciept of postage. I will have their authenticity (or lack there of) confirmed properly by a licenced retailer. IF the investigation proves you are indeed correct THEN I will refund the £31 you paid for the boots, the original £4 P&P fee AND the postage you paid sending them back to me (this is why you need to keep your proof of postage). I should remind you at this point that if you start a dispute with Paypal you have to send the boots to them at your expense also, you will be no better off.

I'd like to also suggest that you alter your tone. I understand that you're angry and would like this sorted out ASAP. I am a reasonable person but I wont be bullied by your aggressive tone in to refunding you in full without satisfactory evidence.

If you're that confident about the boot's lack of authenticity I shall assume you will be happy to send them back to prove me wrong. Or you can start the dispute with ebay/Paypal who will also want evidence of your claim. I am giving you the opportunity to rectify the situation with me like a professional._

This is reasonable, right?


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely scorching response  Nice one!
Calm, concise, well written, polite, and incredibly reasonable! I don't think I could have written such a calm response 

The ball's in his court now. He can deal with you like an adult, or he can keep having a strop and get nothing out of it. If he wants to rectify the situation, you've provided him with a perfectly reasonable way to do so, so he can either play and be polite, or refuse and sod off  Well done!


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Lesson is learned i am 100% put off being a seller on ebay now. Damage done. I really couldn't be 100% certain, if he sent back the boots, I'd get the same ones back. This is going to end badly for me, i have accepted this :-(
> 
> The problem is I withdrew the money from paypal and gave it to my friend thinking everything would be hunky dory, i don't have the money to just randomly refund him immediately which is what he wants, i now have to wit until i see my friend again, get the money, pay it in to the bank and that all takes time that I dont think he's prepared to give :-/


there are several scams going on e-bay at moment Swapping originals for facks or taking your money and keeping goods(its*Not* a good move to refund first you have just given him something for nothing, his next blag could be i`ve posted them but you never recieve them back ) Never refund until you have recieved goods back, ask them to send them recorded too, cover your own back. If he is a genuine person he will not argue and do it, tell him your starting a claim with e-bay yourself that helps put off scammers. Being abusive nothing new they normally are, genuine people will say they are not happy, are asked to return item and they get a re-fund once goods are recieved back. That is a first class responce to him, lol


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks peeps 

I've had a reply.



> Thanks for the offer but we have decided to go the Official route considering that your friend was foolish enough to leave all the tracking numbers from China Post Group on the box which can be clearly read even though had blue marker over them. This will provide all the information needed.


Haha ohhh! China hey? Doesn't look good for me now, he is probably right! 

I personally have nothing to lose. My OH's ebay account will get a negative feedback thingy as a seller but that's ok because we wont sell on ebay anymore. Pffffttttt >:-/


----------



## Highlander1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Thanks peeps
> 
> I've had a reply.
> 
> ...


Dont be fooled its one of the main place of scams along with Japan, Malaysia, and Thailand :nono:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Thanks peeps
> 
> I've had a reply.
> 
> ...


China post? Offcial Ugg boots are manufactured in China... 

Ask for photographic evidence of these 'China post' stickers. Also demand to know how that can possibly be considered as suitable evidence for his claims. People can buy genuine merchandise from China and the far east.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

Mese said:


> If he starts a dispute with paypal and wins then paypal will refund him regardless of whether there is money in your account or not , putting you in the red if they have to ... they will then chase you for the money using a debt collecting agency


Was just abou to say this. We learnt the hard way.

Its knock for knock. You have to prove you put the actual boots into the envelope he received and vice versa (him sending the ones you sent back) so its your word against his.

You have my full sympathy as we lost something like this. I was very niave.

Having said that we had trouble buying something and i stopped the payment despite it having gone out already. The seller was furious but my god it got her to respond.

Ebay doesn't work well for sellers. Its put me off but when you compare it to the number of purchases that do work out it seems small. The thing we learnt is if you have something of value to sell think twice before you do it as there are sharks out there.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you know where your friend got the boots from? If she did get them from China then there is a chance they could be fake, albeit quite good ones, but is the box he is referring even the original box?

If he does go down the official route then that's fine, you have already made him a reasonable offer to rectify the situation and ebay/paypal won't offer him anything different to what you already have. Reimbursement of the return and original p&p is still at your own discretion and no matter what happens, do not give him anything until you have the goods back in hand and are satisfied that they are as you sold them.

If you do agree to refund him then tell him you will do so within x days of receipt of the goods, this will give you time to check them out and to get the money transferred if required. I think that you sold the item in good faith and have done everything you can to fix this, but you have to draw the line. He took the risk of buying on ebay and you have not (knowingly) done anything wrong. At the end of the day if he continues to harass you I would tell him to take a running jump and give him nothing. Paypal will not uphold his claim if he cannot prove authenticity, and a few stickers on the box is not going to cut it.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

He's obviously 100% convinced they're fake, I'm getting a police log number when he gets home :-O



> Well you have clear proof now, so you may wish to contact [my friend] as I am most certain UGG will follow this up as they will want to know the source of these fakes and we have clear proof of their origin. I will email you the Police log number later today when i get home.


Gahhhhh  What is going to happen now?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> He's obviously 100% convinced they're fake, I'm getting a police log number when he gets home :-O
> 
> Gahhhhh  What is going to happen now?!


Was that from the buyer?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Thanks peeps
> 
> I've had a reply.
> 
> ...


UGG boots are made in China! Not Australia or NZ!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes that was from the buyer. He is that certain he is right.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Was that from the buyer?


He is just trying to scare you. I think he being a pr*ck cos he got them so cheap he insisting they fake, and wants all his money back and free pair of real Uggs.

He is just being a d*ckhead, I wouldn't listen to him!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Yes that was from the buyer. He is that certain he is right.


Of course he is! Doesn't mean he is actually right!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Yes that was from the buyer. He is that certain he is right.


Have you actually asked him what the country of origin is? As I said in an earlier post, genuine Ugg boots are made in _China_, not Australia or New Zealand. It's been like that since 2007 according to my sources.

Has he actually explained his reasons for his belief that the boots are fake? If he e-mails you a crime reference number (more than likely he's just trying to scare into giving him the money back right now), make sure it's genuine.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I suppose I shall just have to sit and wait now. I don't really know how to reply to him lol!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Have you actually asked him what the country of origin is? As I said in an earlier post, genuine Ugg boots are made in _China_, not Australia or New Zealand. It's been like that since 2007 according to my sources.
> 
> Has he actually explained his reasons for his belief that the boots are fake? If he e-mails you a crime reference number (more than likely he's just trying to scare into giving him the money back right now), make sure it's genuine.


They won't do anything anyway! You've gotta murder someone these days to get the police to come out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> I suppose I shall just have to sit and wait now. I don't really know how to reply to him lol!


Demand clear evidence to show that the boots are fake, including photographs of the boots from his end. If he consistently refuses to provide evidence, he's trying it on. This drivel about a 'Police log number' (they're actually called crime reference numbers) is there to try and intimidate and put pressure on you.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Have you actually asked him what the country of origin is? As I said in an earlier post, genuine Ugg boots are made in _China_, not Australia or New Zealand. It's been like that since 2007 according to my sources.
> 
> Has he actually explained his reasons for his belief that the boots are fake? If he e-mails you a crime reference number (more than likely he's just trying to scare into giving him the money back right now), make sure it's genuine.


Here is the original message he sent



> Hi, i received the boots today, these boots are 100% FAKE ARGYLE UGG BOOTS so i am pretty angry. The soles are rock hard not flexible as Genuine Uggs should be, glue all over where the sole is attached to the main body, dodge knitting i have other Ugg boots so i can tell a fake from a mile away. They are just horrible looking.Now i want a refund ASAP of £31 for the boots, £4 postage that i paid you, and £5 to post the boots back via Royal Mail recorded delivery. so i want a total of £40 refund simply because its not my fault that you sold me FAKE BOOTS of which you broke Ebay rules too by selling counterfeit goods, so i feel i should not loose a penny out of this deal, otherwise i will have to report you and file a case with Ebay and Paypal. I will post the boots back as soon as i receive my refund, so i want your full address to post the boots back to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> They won't do anything anyway! You've gotta murder someone these days to get the police to come out!


Exactly, I've seen big cases of blatant internet fraud where dozens of unhappy customers have reported the fraudster in question. The police arrested him and seized his computers and financial records, but eventually they let him go without charge. 

As a result, the customers were left poorer by fairly considerable amounts.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> They won't do anything anyway! You've gotta murder someone these days to get the police to come out!


Ooh we're close to that. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Here is the original message he sent


That's not enough evidence, any idiot could make that up; you need photographs. DEMAND that the boots be returned to you before any refund is issued. He should have absolutely no problem returning the boots before expecting his money back, that's how any business operates.

You've offered to settle this amicably and your ebay rating is fantastic going by the details you provided to me last night, so he ought to be able to trust you.

There is something incredibly fishy going on here.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> That's not enough evidence, any idiot could make that up. DEMAND that the boots be returned to you before any refund is issued. He should have absolutely no problem returning the boots before expecting his money back, that's how any business operates.
> 
> You've offered to settle this amicably and your ebay rating is fantastic going by the details you provided to me last night, so he ought to be able to trust you.
> 
> There is something incredibly fishy going on here.


I have asked for the boots, I gave him my address to send them back but nope he wants to do it his way. the "Official route" he called it. so I told him when he emails me the "police log number" to also provide photos of his evidence that they're fake. What a load of palava :-S


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Hang on a minute, there's something rather inconsistent about this e-mail he sent you...



> Well you have clear proof now, so you may wish to contact [my friend] as I am most certain UGG will follow this up as they will want to know the source of these fakes and we have clear proof of their origin. I will email you the Police log number later today when i get home.


He's managed to get a crime reference number without even providing foolproof evidence from Ugg that the boots are fake? Sorry, but that doesn't add up at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> I have asked for the boots, I gave him my address to send them back but nope he wants to do it his way. the "Official route" he called it. so I told him when he emails me the "police log number" to also provide photos of his evidence that they're fake. What a load of palava :-S


I call it a crock of sh!t...

As pointed out earlier, he'll still need to send the boots to ebay if he goes down the 'official route' as he put it.

His tone from the start has been all wrong, which is a clear-cut sign of a scammer. Instead of trying to settle it by sending the boots back to you he instead seems to be keen to instigate WWIII. He also seems to be quite an expert on Ugg products!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Even if he gets a crime ref number, Is it not confidential, and the police won't discuss it with anyone else! How do you know whether it is legit?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Hang on a minute, there's something rather inconsistent about this e-mail he sent you...
> 
> He's managed to get a crime reference number without even providing foolproof evidence from Ugg that the boots are fake? Sorry, but that doesn't add up at all.


Oh yeah! :-O


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Hang on a minute, there's something rather inconsistent about this e-mail he sent you...
> 
> He's managed to get a crime reference number without even providing foolproof evidence from Ugg that the boots are fake? Sorry, but that doesn't add up at all.


Chillinator crime reference numbers are given to every single thing reported to the police whether or not a crime has taken place or not, its simply a way to classify whatever is/could/has happened.

Crime numbers are dished out for everything whether there is proof or not, it goes to court (trial) to prove if or what actually happened/went on. If someone dies there is a crime number, whether it is from natural causes, murder, manslaughter, suicide etc, they change the record against that number as they investigate it its simply a number to hook up with the information someone has reported


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Oh yeah! :-O


See my post below, they may well be being genuine.

You wont get in trouble for this, I guarantee it. Worst case your friend gives you money back and Paypal give the guy his money back. You would not get in serious trouble for this


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading through all this I would say the 'buyer' is hoping to pull a fast one by coming over all aggressive thinking that you will meet his demands rather than risk bad feedback or police involvement. 

He is the Ebay equivalent of the playground bully demanding your lunch money or he'll batter you.

DO NOT GIVE IN!!! 

If he says he's going to the police, you reply "Good idea. Give me the crime # so that I can call them & discuss this issue with them myself. Which police station are you logging it with so that I contact the correct one?"

When he's says he reporting it to Ebay & Paypal - you tell him that you are looking forward to hearing from them as his bad attitude and poor communication will also be discussed with them.

The main thing that makes me question his integrity is the VERY poor spelling & grammar in his post to you - definitely NOT the shiniest spoon in the cutlery drawer if you ask me.....

If he really is a scammer then he will back off if you stand your ground and do not give in.

Good luck


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> See my post below, they may well be being genuine.
> 
> You wont get in trouble for this, I guarantee it. Worst case your friend gives you money back and Paypal give the guy his money back. You would not get in serious trouble for this


This is what I worry about, you see. And I was worried about my OH getting in trouble as it's his ebay account. Even though I did the listing.

Dun-dun-DUNNNN *breaking news* New message...



> This is now a matter for the Police, Customs and UGG to deal with. I provided you the tracking as a courtesy just in case you were Genuine in what you said. [tracking number and website yadda yadda]


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Woah hold up, I did the whole tracking number business myself and the boots have been through customs already! surely if there was anything wrong it'd have been picked up there?


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

HOW CAN HE PROVE THE BOOTS HE IS ON ABOUT ARE THE ONES YOU SENT HIM? sorry to shout.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Woah hold up, I did the whole tracking number business myself and the boots have been through customs already! surely if there was anything wrong it'd have been picked up there?


Thing is people at customs aren't going to be 100% up on what is a genuine and what is fake in fashion 

Don't worry hun honestly its a mega easy mistake to make IF they are fake and if not its not your fault anyway. They look like decent fakes so if you are contacted by any authorities play the oh me and my friend both got duped she paid loads for them :crying: card and it will all be 100% fine 

Try not to worry it will all be OK just wait and see how it pans out x


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> HOW CAN HE PROVE THE BOOTS HE IS ON ABOUT ARE THE ONES YOU SENT HIM? sorry to shout.


I know, I wonder about this too :-/


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

he has opened a case with ebay now :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Chillinator crime reference numbers are given to every single thing reported to the police whether or not a crime has taken place or not, its simply a way to classify whatever is/could/has happened.
> 
> Crime numbers are dished out for everything whether there is proof or not, it goes to court (trial) to prove if or what actually happened/went on. If someone dies there is a crime number, whether it is from natural causes, murder, manslaughter, suicide etc, they change the record against that number as they investigate it its simply a number to hook up with the information someone has reported


They never gave me one when a certain item of photography equipment was fiddled out of my bag, long time ago, long story...


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> he has opened a case with ebay now :-/


Don't panic!! Ebay will offer him two options, one of which you've already offered him. He sends them back and you refund him (they won't make you refund his postage either, just the initial postage he paid when he bought them) OR he sends the boots to Ebay if they request it. Either way he has to send them off before he gets a refund and he ends up out of pocket on the postage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thing is people at customs aren't going to be 100% up on what is a genuine and what is fake in fashion
> 
> Don't worry hun honestly its a mega easy mistake to make IF they are fake and if not its not your fault anyway. They look like decent fakes so if you are contacted by any authorities play the oh me and my friend both got duped she paid loads for them :crying: card and it will all be 100% fine
> 
> Try not to worry it will all be OK just wait and see how it pans out x


Sometimes they even overlook valuable items in packages coming through Heathrow or Stansted from outside the EU. I once ordered a £650 camera lens from Digital Rev back when the company simply offered import tax rebates if customs pick up the goods. The item came through without being hit by a single penny in the way of VAT or customs duty.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Don't panic!! Ebay will offer him two options, one of which you've already offered him. He sends them back and you refund him (they won't make you refund his postage either, just the initial postage he paid when he bought them) OR he sends the boots to Ebay if they request it. Either way he has to send them off before he gets a refund and he ends up out of pocket on the postage.


I will put in a request for him to send them back again. I'm not unreasonable!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

This guy's gonna be pi$$ed if it turns out the boots are real...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> I will put in a request for him to send them back again. I'm not unreasonable!


Whilst your at it, ask him for one reason why he won't just send the boots back. You can contact Ugg yourself once you get them back to check if the boots are real. This guy seems to be trying to brand you as some sort of criminal.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> This guy's gonna be pi$$ed if it turns out the boots are real...


I'll feel like a t!t if they're not!! 

on the page it says "buyers preference" is to offer other solution. I don't know what else to offer, I'm not going to send the money back until I've got the boots! That's the simple, reasonable and the correct way to do things. I wouldn't go to Argos about a broken microwave and expect my money back without giving them the Microwave first!

Why is he being such a jerk?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Why is he being such a jerk?


Some people grow up with some kind of arrogant, high-and-mighty view that they're literally invincible... 

He's probably some dim-witted Uni drop-out who's turned to scamming in order to make ends meet.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I need a break from this now, I must go for a walk before I really get upset


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> I need a break from this now, I must go for a walk before I really get upset


At least everyone on here believes you, and I certainly believe the goods are real. 

What's more important, the above, or some idiot on evil-bay making a mountain of a mole-hill?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This may have been said, but it is a long thread and I don't have time to read through it. There are a lot of fakes on Ebay and some of them are almost indistinguishable from the real thing, so it is a case of where did your friend buy them and has she still got the receipt? Genuine Uggs are not sold everywhere, so a receipt would certainly help.

The other thing is, do not return the money until you have the boots back. This is essential and they must be sent back recorded delivery. If they paid through paypal they will insist on a tracking number before considering a refund. If you want to reimburse them for the return postage afterwards, that is entirely up to you, but it is not compulsory. If your friend bought them on Ebay, the chances are they are fake. What I would do is tell the buyer to return them, then you can take them to a proper retailer and they will tell you if they are fake or not, if she does not have the receipt.

The main lesson to be learned is never to sell anything for somebody else. It never works; you are the one who is going to get negative feedback for this no matter what you do. I once put something up for someone else, started the auction at £100 (it was a jeep for spares or repairs), then when she got a buyer for that price said it wasn't enough, didn't realise you had to sell at the price it won at. Luckily, that time, the buyer didn't turn up to collect anyway, so nothing happened.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> Some people grow up with some kind of arrogant, high-and-mighty view that they're literally invincible...
> 
> He's probably some dim-witted Uni drop-out who's turned to scamming in order to make ends meet.


That made me smile. :lol:



iheartsonic said:


> I need a break from this now, I must go for a walk before I really get upset


Don't get upset. (hugs) There are difficult people in all walks of like and ebay is no exception. People are also a lot braver when they are hiding behind words and not face to face.

If you have made a mistake, it was an honest one so try not to let him get you down.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

/me puts my Calm Hat back on.

Right.

My plan is this. I have responded to the dispute stating again that I will be happy to refund once the boots are back here. I have no issue there, I even offered to pay back the additional P&P (which I know I'm not obligated to do but ebay will now see I'm making a real effort to fix this). I can't see how he can refuse this, ebay will surely throw the case out? He was asking for his money BEFORE sending back the boots. :-S 

I've noticed how he's been on my back all morning but once I put this to him he has backed off entirely?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> /me puts my Calm Hat back on.
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


He sounds like one of those scammers who try to get you to refund, then you never see your items or the money again. I had one once, wanting me to refund first. It was a necklace which i had measured wrong and it was too long, so I said fair enough, send it back and I will refund plus postage. No, she wanted me to refund first, but when I refused, she said she could alter it after all!

Don't be intimidated. That is what they are after.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> /me puts my Calm Hat back on.
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


Glad you've got it together. You are being more than reasonable, under the circumstances.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

You're doing really well  like Snuggles said, people can be far more nasty to you when hiding behind a computer screen, but you're coping really well and doing everything right. Hang on in there, I'm sure it will be all sorted out soon! *Hugs*


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you everybody  You're all awesome!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

It is sounding more and more like he is trying it on to me, have you actually had any notification from ebay about the case? Does it tie in with your messages etc within the site? There is always the chance he is bluffing and just trying to intimidate you into giving a refund, what is his feedback profile like?

Personally at this point I would tell him that no further action will be taken or correspondence will be entered into until the goods are back in your possession. I honestly believe that he has no intention whatsoever of returning them and never did.

Stick to your guns kiddo.


----------



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

:001_smile:let him dispute it thru ebay... let them sort it out for you.... thats what ebay resolution centre is for... and if they find you in the wrong then you will have to tell your friend.. she should give you the money if need be.

I had a problem with ebay... selling my husbands car speakers got a buyer but he wouldn't pay thru paypal and wanted to hand over the cash when he picked them up... i said thats not how ebay works and only do payments thru paypal so everyone is protected...
I then had to go thru the resolution centre, where we both agreed to cancel the transaction...
Tho he still got away with leaving me bad feedback which ebay would not remove.

He too was very rude and agressivethru email so know where u are coming from..

Think im going to stick to doing car boot sales in the future.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

shez11 said:


> Think im going to stick to doing car boot sales in the future.


Oh yes!

There is really nothing he can do now. I'd be surprised if he has anything else up his sleeve!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> It is sounding more and more like he is trying it on to me, have you actually had any notification from ebay about the case? Does it tie in with your messages etc within the site? There is always the chance he is bluffing and just trying to intimidate you into giving a refund, what is his feedback profile like?
> 
> Personally at this point I would tell him that no further action will be taken or correspondence will be entered into until the goods are back in your possession. I honestly believe that he has no intention whatsoever of returning them and never did.
> 
> Stick to your guns kiddo.


Yep, it says currently the date when he paid, that he has contacted me, that I was "selling for a friend in good faith" and the outcome he is after which says, "full refund inc pos". Then I sent the reply saying that I'll happily send the refund once I have the boots. and it's been silent since then.


----------



## perki888 (May 17, 2009)

This guy is a total con artist! Do not refund him before the boots are returned and checked that they are your friend's boots. If you refund before you will never see them. E-bay should agree with this. You are not expected to refund before you have the item back... opening an e-bay dispute he is trying to scare you into refunding - if you do that you will never see the boots!

You could phone e-bay and speak to someone. If you can't find a number pm me I'm a power seller and can give you one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

perki888 said:


> If you can't find a number pm me I'm a power seller and can give you one.


Good show!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Just something that ocurred to me ... this friend, are you sure they will be willing to hand back the cash to you if you need them to ?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL Still much silence on the ebay front. :lol:


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Mese said:


> Just something that ocurred to me ... this friend, are you sure they will be willing to hand back the cash to you if you need them to ?


Yes, she is a good person and wont see me out of pocket.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

perki888 said:


> This guy is a total con artist! Do not refund him before the boots are returned and checked that they are your friend's boots. If you refund before you will never see them. E-bay should agree with this. You are not expected to refund before you have the item back... opening an e-bay dispute he is trying to scare you into refunding - if you do that you will never see the boots!
> 
> You could phone e-bay and speak to someone. If you can't find a number pm me I'm a power seller and can give you one.


If and when I hear back I may take you up on that, thank you so much <3


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

This smacks of another Scammerdale to me.. I would not refund until reciept of the same boots you posted.
He seems way to pushy for a genuine buyer, wants to panic you into a quick reaction 
But then i have a mate who sells items direct from the producer (samples ect) and he works from there warehouse and he STIll gets t*ts trying it on


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

The bloody idiot left me NEGATIVE feedback 35 minutes ago and hasn't addressed the dispute


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

He's probably waiting to hear from Ebay. You said he was wanting the refund before sending the boots back so he's probably gone running to Ebay stomping his feet demanding they sort it out. Either that or he's resigned himself to the fact that he can't scam you and the negative feedback is him throwing his dummy out of the pram :

What did the feedback say?? Or do I not want to know lol


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

*SOLD COUNTERFEIT ITEM EVEN HAD TRACKING INFO ON BOX FROM CHINA* Buyer:
Member ID pl**********am ( Feedback score of 239Teal star icon for Feedback score between 100 to 499)
17-Mar-11 18:10
Ladies Purple Knitted Ugg Argyle Boots size 6.5 (#280637407559)

:lol: I think he is having himself a little paddy. I put forward that he return them to me. Twice!

You can't bullsh!t a bullsh!tter


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> *SOLD COUNTERFEIT ITEM EVEN HAD TRACKING INFO ON BOX FROM CHINA* Buyer:
> Member ID pl**********am ( Feedback score of 239Teal star icon for Feedback score between 100 to 499)
> 17-Mar-11 18:10
> Ladies Purple Knitted Ugg Argyle Boots size 6.5 (#280637407559)
> ...


What box did you ship them in? Surely the original packing box that the boots were sold in would have been placed in another box or a polythene mailing bag if your friend ordered them online?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Can you still put a reply to feedback? 
Does sound very dodgy to me... T*sser


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> What box did you ship them in? Surely the original packing box that the boots were sold in would have been placed in another box or a polythene mailing bag if your friend ordered them online?


They were in a box, I just thought it was a random box she'd put them in as she works unpacking boxes all night long, you know? I just sealed it, labelled it and sent it on it's merry way.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Can you still put a reply to feedback?
> Does sound very dodgy to me... T*sser


i was looking for the bit where you can follow up feedback but i can't find it, perhaps you can't do it anymore. :-S i will give him a few days to close the case or address it then he'll get himself some lovely neg of his own!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> They were in a box, I just thought it was a random box she'd put them in as she works unpacking boxes all night long, you know? I just sealed it, labelled it and sent it on it's merry way.


So it wasn't a box with the Ugg logo on it, just an ordinary cardboard box? In that case, how the hell can he prove that the boots came from China just because of a 'China Post' tracking label on the box? People throw away the original branded boxes all the time and simply use a different box lying around the house when re-selling items.

Has he refused to provide any photographic evidence of either the boots or the box yet?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> i was looking for the bit where you can follow up feedback but i can't find it, perhaps you can't do it anymore. :-S i will give him a few days to close the case or address it then he'll get himself some lovely neg of his own!


You can't leave bad feedback for a seller anymore! Its stupid! It was to stop retaliatary neg feedbacks!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> So it wasn't a box with the Ugg logo on it, just an ordinary cardboard box? In that case, how the hell can he prove that the boots came from China just because of a 'China Post' tracking label on the box? People throw away the original branded boxes all the time and simply use a different box lying around the house when re-selling items.
> 
> Has he refused to provide any photographic evidence of either the boots or the box yet?


Exactly, my friend had these boots laying around for weeks and weeks, she could have used any box she had knocking about or one she acquired from work. :-/

He's said nothing since I said responded to the dispute saying I'd send the refund when I get the boots back. When I asked for photographic evidence of what he claims made the boots fake he told me it was in the hands of the Police, Customs and Ugg themselves! :


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> You can't leave bad feedback for a seller anymore! Its stupid! It was to stop retaliatary neg feedbacks!


But he's the buer, I'm the seller and I got the neg feedback :-O

*EDIT!!!* Oh i can't leave him neg feedback, just tried. How bloody rude, how are these scammers supposed to be found out?! They can't because you can't leave them neg feedback :-O


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> Exactly, my friend had these boots laying around for weeks and weeks, she could have used any box she had knocking about or one she acquired from work. :-/
> 
> He's said nothing since I said responded to the dispute saying I'd send the refund when I get the boots back. When I asked for photographic evidence of what he claims made the boots fake he told me it was in the hands of the Police, Customs and Ugg themselves! :


Just wait and see, i'd try phoning ebay again. I think he is just trying to scare you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Exactly, my friend had these boots laying around for weeks and weeks, she could have used any box she had knocking about or one she acquired from work. :-/
> 
> He's said nothing since I said responded to the dispute saying I'd send the refund when I get the boots back. When I asked for photographic evidence of what he claims made the boots fake he told me it was in the hands of the Police, Customs and Ugg themselves! :


Well that proves it, the guy's gone off his rocker...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

reply to the bad feedback, saying what you've just said "offered full refund+p+p back me, buyer refused what else can i do?!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> But he's the buer, I'm the seller and I got the neg feedback :-O
> 
> *EDIT!!!* Oh i can't leave him neg feedback, just tried. How bloody rude, how are these scammers supposed to be found out?! They can't because you can't leave them neg feedback :-O


Oops, thats what I meant! You can't leave the buyer neg feedback!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Daynna said:


> reply to the bad feedback, saying what you've just said "offered full refund+p+p back me, buyer refused what else can i do?!


I can't see where I can reply to the feedback :-S


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im not sure if you have to request to do this through Ebay.. To be fair he hasnt given you adequate time to rectify the situation so i would contact them and complain yourself.

When i get home ill have a word with my mate hes a Gold Power seller or whatever they call them now, and i know when i was helping him list he had to do this


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> I can't see where I can reply to the feedback :-S


Responding to Feedback and adding*follow-up comments

http://pages.ebay.com/services/forum/sellerprotection.html


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Responding to Feedback and adding*follow-up comments
> 
> Buyer accountability


Thank you very much  I'm such a bad ebayer lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL had a naughty but wicked idea ....

he is selling loads can't we club together in true PF style buy one of his items then get arsey back cause a stink...leave negative feedback 

It wont solve anything but will show him what a **** he is


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL had a naughty but wicked idea ....
> 
> he is selling loads can't we club together in true PF style buy one of his items then get arsey back cause a stink...leave negative feedback
> 
> It wont solve anything but will show him what a **** he is


>:] oooh evil!! I LOVE IT


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats the cheapest thing he has got?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

jsut read the first couple of pages and the last couple, but to me the look real as i have some exactly the same as those only in grey, and i brought mine from a shop. 

the police wont deal with it and neither will UGG themselves. Sounds like hes just trying to scam you if im honest


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha fantastic idea BM


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

NIKE CONTACT BOYS BLUE TRAINERS UK 7 on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 11:49:28 GMT)

these could be fake?

had cheese stored in them? pooooey camenbert?

:ihih: :devil:

TWO CAN PLAY AT THAT GAME :dita:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

i actually need trainers...... I might buy them...    Should i?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> NIKE CONTACT BOYS BLUE TRAINERS UK 7 on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 11:49:28 GMT)
> 
> these could be fake?
> 
> ...


I was thinking along the same lines as this but couldn't figure out a way without it being obvious who it is. Really we need several people to buy an item each and brand them fake/wrong size etc... If we're gonna accept his refunds then we only lose out on postage...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Saying that his postage is a bit steep! £4.... not gonna cost you £4..... maybe £3.

And wants £8 for a pair of used trainers! I like them and need them, but I think i'll go for cheaper ones!

Should we buy them and complain they fake and then complain he overcharged us on postage?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I was thinking along the same lines as this but couldn't figure out a way without it being obvious who it is. Really we need several people to buy an item each and brand them fake/wrong size etc... If we're gonna accept his refunds then we only lose out on postage...


I bet he won't offer refunds! We can't get bad feedback so we have nothing to lose!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Haha fantastic idea BM


I'm a :devil: in disguise really rrr:

mess with one PF member mess with us all :ciappa:

:lol:


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Could get hold of his email and we can all swamp it with junk.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I bet he won't offer refunds! We can't get bad feedback so we have nothing to lose!


That's true, I'll see if he has anything I need lol


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

You lot are brill!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> You lot are brill!!


We're not bitches.... honestly   :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

lol its fun being a rebel


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

One boys Ben 10 hoodie being sold shortly  Lets hope the sizing runs small... or that my boy still likes Ben 10 in a year or two LOL.


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> One boys Ben 10 hoodie being sold shortly  Lets hope the sizing runs small... or that my boy still likes Ben 10 in a year or two LOL.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Bought  Would be a shame if it turned out NOT to be BNWOT or official merchandise... or if it smells of smoke and is covered in pet hair...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

lunchbox - feedback: OMG what did you have in here? smells like something died in it


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

DIESEL BUSKER BOYS JEANS AGE 6 YEARS 100% genuine on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 18:38:48 GMT)

Any one got a 6 year old boy? Ours isn't quite big enough! He is only 3!

This would be good to pick a fight! Only prob is my name is the same on here as it is on ebay! I'd be found out!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

£18 for a juicy couture top..... Bit too cheap! I looked for a trackie a while ago and they were like £80. If I had money I'd buy that for my 7 year old niece but I don't have £18 to spend on a top!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JUICY-COUTURE...350879?pt=Girl_s_Clothing&hash=item19c392a85f


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> DIESEL BUSKER BOYS JEANS AGE 6 YEARS 100% genuine on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 18:38:48 GMT)
> 
> Any one got a 6 year old boy? Ours isn't quite big enough! He is only 3!
> 
> This would be good to pick a fight! Only prob is my name is the same on here as it is on ebay! I'd be found out!


Mine's 6 but I don't like the jeans  Was tempted by the Ted Baker? (I think) set. The jeans look really nice...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the stuff he selling quite expensive tbh

£29 for a used pair of jeans!

River Island Boyfriend Jeans Size 10 R L32 on eBay (end time 05-Apr-11 13:16:01 BST)


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

whats his feedback like? Wouldnt suprise me if this is how hes got all his stock lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

100%

But we will soon tarnish that!

Bet he doesn't tell the tax man about all the money he earning from selling stuff!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> whats his feedback like? Wouldnt suprise me if this is how hes got all his stock lol


I never thought of that... Beause he can't get neg fb can he?! Crafty little ratbag


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

just make sure you keep all emails to show paypal hun, you dont need to offer postage for him returning them that's up to him not you,all good sellers state they don't refund postage hun, email paypal and see what they say first


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

eBay Feedback profile for platitagainsam

Most his stuff hes sold is designer gear wonder how he gets it? ummmm :glare:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> eBay Feedback profile for platitagainsam
> 
> Most his stuff hes sold is designer gear wonder how he gets it? ummmm :glare:


Conspiracy????


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

I know one thing, if he'd said the word "want" to me that many times I'd have been asking for his address to retrieve them in person and then bopped the cheeky bugger on the nose!! How DARE he talk to you like that!! What does he think that's going to achieve??

I was going to say you wouldn't go to tesco and ask for your money back and tell them you'll bring the goods back in two days, why would he even THINK you'd give a refund without receiving the goods back first? JERK!!

I would contact ebay about it all anyway, give them a copy of ALL emails sent and received, and ask them to contact him as regards his conduct. I'm glad I've looked at the link to see who the sh1tbag is, scuuuuuuuuuuuse my french, I think he was meant to put "playitagainsam" wasn't he? Instead he is "plaTitagainsam". NERD! 

Safeguard for selling on fleabay is to photograph everything, from every angle, label photos, who bought it, when it was mailed, how much it sold for and when. Every mortal detail you can think of for your own records in case some other toad comes along like this. Quite obviously a scammer, trying his luck. Clearly wasn't anticipating a chick who could stand her ground, well done you!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> I think he was meant to put "playitagainsam" wasn't he? Instead he is "plaTitagainsam". NERD!


CONitagainsam

SCAMitagainsam

imaDICKagainsam

either one will fit


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> I know one thing, if he'd said the word "want" to me that many times I'd have been asking for his address to retrieve them in person and then bopped the cheeky bugger on the nose!! How DARE he talk to you like that!! What does he think that's going to achieve??
> 
> I was going to say you wouldn't go to tesco and ask for your money back and tell them you'll bring the goods back in two days, why would he even THINK you'd give a refund without receiving the goods back first? JERK!!
> 
> ...


Haha yes I thought it was meant to be playitagainsam  What a goon!

And thanks, I did stand my ground but credit where it's due, I couldn't have dealt with it so well without everybody's advie and support here. <3 Mucho love!!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Only read bits quickly but is the buyer saying that this is now in the hands of UGG?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Only read bits quickly but is the buyer saying that this is now in the hands of UGG?


the police, customs, ugg. :-/ even though i said he should and could send them back to me and let me investigate them myself and he'd get his money back. But he has ignored the dispute and left me feedback, I believe he has resigned himself to the fact he can't treat me like an idiot and get away with it!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> the police, customs, ugg. :-/ even though i said he should and could send them back to me and let me investigate them myself and he'd get his money back. But he has ignored the dispute and left me feedback, I believe he has resigned himself to the fact he can't treat me like an idiot and get away with it!


You know if you have a prob you can always ask us!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> the police, customs, ugg. :-/ even though i said he should and could send them back to me and let me investigate them myself and he'd get his money back. But he has ignored the dispute and left me feedback, I believe he has resigned himself to the fact he can't treat me like an idiot and get away with it!


Then I suggest that you tell him to stop talking s**t and read this lil statement from Ugg :tongue_smilie:

_6) Ugg Australia has required any Authorized Ugg Dealer to promise and sign an agreement not to sell on ebay. This is from the Deckers Web site: "eBay Sellers/On-Line Auctions and Trade Boards: UGG® Australia does NOT authorize any of its dealers to sell on eBay, any other on-line auctions or trade boards. UGG® Australia's agreements with its dealers prohibit sales on auction sites. Accordingly, *UGG® Australia does not offer its limited warranty or rebates for products purchased on these sites and will not assist with resolution of any disputes including assistance with Pay Pal refund requests." *If the price is below retail then it is most likey a fake as only Ebay sellers who buy the boots retail are allowed to sell on Ebay. So if theya re buying them retail with tax and having to pay ebay and pay pal fees and they are not seconds and are grade a boots they will be selling for more than retail. Any boots you see being sold less are usually fakes. The price of the boot is a good indicator for a fake. _

The bold bit being of most use when it comes to showing him that you know he is talking s**t and just trying to con you.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

And and fake Ugg's have lots of giveaway points to them from the limited view in your supplied photo, I would say those boots are real.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Then I suggest that you tell him to stop talking s**t and read this lil statement from Ugg :tongue_smilie:
> 
> _6) Ugg Australia has required any Authorized Ugg Dealer to promise and sign an agreement not to sell on ebay. This is from the Deckers Web site: "eBay Sellers/On-Line Auctions and Trade Boards: UGG® Australia does NOT authorize any of its dealers to sell on eBay, any other on-line auctions or trade boards. UGG® Australia's agreements with its dealers prohibit sales on auction sites. Accordingly, *UGG® Australia does not offer its limited warranty or rebates for products purchased on these sites and will not assist with resolution of any disputes including assistance with Pay Pal refund requests." *If the price is below retail then it is most likey a fake as only Ebay sellers who buy the boots retail are allowed to sell on Ebay. So if theya re buying them retail with tax and having to pay ebay and pay pal fees and they are not seconds and are grade a boots they will be selling for more than retail. Any boots you see being sold less are usually fakes. The price of the boot is a good indicator for a fake. _
> 
> The bold bit being of most use when it comes to showing him that you know he is talking s**t and just trying to con you.


:lol: :lol:
Quality!!!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Then I suggest that you tell him to stop talking s**t and read this lil statement from Ugg :tongue_smilie:
> 
> _6) Ugg Australia has required any Authorized Ugg Dealer to promise and sign an agreement not to sell on ebay. This is from the Deckers Web site: "eBay Sellers/On-Line Auctions and Trade Boards: UGG® Australia does NOT authorize any of its dealers to sell on eBay, any other on-line auctions or trade boards. UGG® Australia's agreements with its dealers prohibit sales on auction sites. Accordingly, *UGG® Australia does not offer its limited warranty or rebates for products purchased on these sites and will not assist with resolution of any disputes including assistance with Pay Pal refund requests." *If the price is below retail then it is most likey a fake as only Ebay sellers who buy the boots retail are allowed to sell on Ebay. So if theya re buying them retail with tax and having to pay ebay and pay pal fees and they are not seconds and are grade a boots they will be selling for more than retail. Any boots you see being sold less are usually fakes. The price of the boot is a good indicator for a fake. _
> 
> The bold bit being of most use when it comes to showing him that you know he is talking s**t and just trying to con you.


   This is all brilliant stuff!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This page has some good info for you, or indeed anyone wanting to check if Ugg's are real - eBay.co.uk Guides - HOW TO TELL A FAKE UGG BOOT Picture Comparisons UGGS

Note the main give aways are stitching and the Ugg engraved on the bottom. In your photo the Ugg on the bottom looks engraved/real, the Ugg label is where it should be on the back (not high up).


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting read, thank you  I dare him to carry on with the dispute, DARE!! >:]


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

More ammo for you 

How to tell if UGG Australia boots are genuine, real or fake.

Lets see how many of these he can tie in with the boots you sold. I bet I could count them on my one hand, even if I lost 4 fingers and a thumb on said hand


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Hes selling mainly womens clothes and kids clothes/toys so I wonder how many vulnerable women/parents hes conned??


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Some people (who are usually denser than a dense thing!) have a tendency to give themselves away, try to make themselves sound all knowledgeable and clever, yet their language used, lack of punctuation and stuff just clear gives the game away. 

He's a full blown ******.....fill in the blanks as you see fit.....mine began with a T! 

I agree with the spamming thing, and also I think we should all buy something from him, then cancel the transactions. P1ss-fart him around like he has you! VERY questionable how he has so many "designer" goods for sale....


God some people just boil ya wee don't they??!!!!


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

No advice, just wanted to say that I hope it all works out in your favour. Well done for keeping your cool with the idiot. That has to show ebay that you're genuine.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just read another tiny bit, is he saying he thinks they are fake because they had a chinese tracking number on them????? Errr dim F***ing wit :tongue_smilie: Ugg's are made in China and not Oz as many people think.

(sorry if I got the wrong impression of the chinese tracking number connection, I was just power reading posts lol)


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

You're quite right  I think with all the information you've provided me with I wont even care if he carries on with the dispute, in fact I'd like to message him again and tell him to get on with it! 

Anyway you guys, time for me to give in to sleep, I kid you not when I say I have been awake for as long as Chris Moyles has been broadcasting his longest ever show on Radio 1. (that's over 40 hours now, if you don't know!) How I'm still alive I don't know!!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Been said already but if you pick on one PF member, you pick on us all 

Goodnight :001_smile:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Found some fake Ugg's on ebay, they do not appear to have the whole genuine Ugg logo on the bottom, or the right tag inside the boot. He can compare this suspect pair with the pair he got via you. He can do this via holding the pair he got via you next to the computer while looking at this page - 100% Genuine UGG Roslynn Chestnut Womens Boots Uk 7.5 on eBay (end time 28-Mar-11 14:06:49 BST) or he may find it easier to just hold your pair next to that suspect pair in person seeing as he is the seller of them :lol: :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG :lol:
How cheeky is that :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Seeing as he is a one man army against fakes, bring these possible fake jeans to his attention Dolce & Gabbana D&G Mens Jeans W36 L25 on eBay (end time 09-Apr-11 17:50:49 BST) :lol:

the label inside does not look like online examples of ones from real D&G jeans 

Again he can freely question the seller of those jeans :tongue_smilie:


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Then I suggest that you tell him to stop talking s**t and read this lil statement from Ugg :tongue_smilie:
> 
> _6) Ugg Australia has required any Authorized Ugg Dealer to promise and sign an agreement not to sell on ebay. This is from the Deckers Web site: "eBay Sellers/On-Line Auctions and Trade Boards: UGG® Australia does NOT authorize any of its dealers to sell on eBay, any other on-line auctions or trade boards. UGG® Australia's agreements with its dealers prohibit sales on auction sites. Accordingly, *UGG® Australia does not offer its limited warranty or rebates for products purchased on these sites and will not assist with resolution of any disputes including assistance with Pay Pal refund requests." *If the price is below retail then it is most likey a fake as only Ebay sellers who buy the boots retail are allowed to sell on Ebay. So if theya re buying them retail with tax and having to pay ebay and pay pal fees and they are not seconds and are grade a boots they will be selling for more than retail. Any boots you see being sold less are usually fakes. The price of the boot is a good indicator for a fake. _
> 
> The bold bit being of most use when it comes to showing him that you know he is talking s**t and just trying to con you.


Top marks. Proof positive that he is lying. Maybe ebay would remove the negative if it is libellous. All in all, I think that there is enough evidence to show that it is.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Seeing as he is a one man army against fakes, bring these possible fake jeans to his attention Dolce & Gabbana D&G Mens Jeans W36 L25 on eBay (end time 09-Apr-11 17:50:49 BST) :lol:
> 
> the label inside does not look like online examples of ones from real D&G jeans
> 
> Again he can freely question the seller of those jeans :tongue_smilie:


And if they are real, does D&G endorse online selling?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> And if they are real, does D&G endorse online selling?


Anyone can sell 2nd hand stuff legally. If they are brand new then things may be different.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I know it doesn't help you but at least UGG are acting on this sort of thing as of late last year:

UGG® Australia | Complimentary Shipping on Orders Over $150

This guy couldn't scream 'just found this lot that had fallen off the back of a truck' more if he tried from his ebay listings.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

can I just say this guy does not accept returns himself!!!!! Despite this being against distance selling regs he is still saying no returns!:nono:

And yes he is very expensive!:nono:


He picked the wrong bunch to upset! rrr::dita: :devil:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

He's selling fake UGGs? 

Seriously?


THE AUDACITY OF SOME PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD!! 

Oooooh, the little g*t! Let's get him guys!  :lol:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe thats the morons problem he genuinly believes the fakes are real and the reals are fakes. 

Nope. Certainly a d**k. Good on you for standing up for yourself!


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

RetroLemons said:


> Maybe thats the morons problem he genuinly believes the fakes are real and the reals are fakes.
> 
> Nope. Certainly a d**k. Good on you for standing up for yourself!


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would say the UGGs he is selling a real  i have some UGG Kenlys bought by myself from a authorized dealer and the label inside is identical as are the soles and metal tags :tongue_smilie:


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I would say the UGGs he is selling a real  i have some UGG Kenlys bought by myself from a authorized dealer and the label inside is identical as are the soles and metal tags :tongue_smilie:


He had the cheek to complain that the ones I sold him came from China when the label in the ones he's selling say... "MADE IN CHINA

pmssslllll

Called ebay today and told them about the situation so far and we have to wait it out, this guy has 10 days to respond from when I last responded (yesterday lunchtime) I said, "he did respond, not to the case, but left me negative feedback at ten past six last night without trying to resolve the case!" But blah, still have to wait for 10 days. I hope that if he doesn't respond ebay will go in our favour and I can get the neg FB removed! Maybe in that time the boots will be sent back (I doubt it but who knows!?).


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah i've read the thread and he sounds like a real ***** . UGG's haven't been made in Auz for years  what a idiot :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I would say the UGGs he is selling a real  i have some UGG Kenlys bought by myself from a authorized dealer and the label inside is identical as are the soles and metal tags :tongue_smilie:


According to Ugg, that boot should have Ugg written on the inside label and an (R) on the sole. That is what I based my comment on.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Just asked a question on his listing....

Where are the boots made and shipped from, will be interesting to see his reply!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just noticed another flaw to his Ugg boots he is selling, the (R) on the metal heel plate is incorrect.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> According to Ugg, that boot should have Ugg written on the inside label and an (R) on the sole. That is what I based my comment on.


They have a little UGG label that sits behind the big one they have photoed and these are clearly used and worn so the small raised (R) that would be sole after the UGG writing could of easily worn off 



Jamie said:


> Just noticed another flaw to his Ugg boots he is selling, the (R) on the metal heel plate is incorrect.


the (R) looks the same as on the ugg website to me 
UGG® UK Roslynn for Women | Short Sheepskin Boots at UGGAustralia.co.uk


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Not that it helps really, but he just replied to me saying his boots were made in China and bought from America....


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> They have a little UGG label that sits behind the big one they have photoed and these are clearly used and worn so the small raised (R) that would be sole after the UGG writing could of easily worn off
> 
> the (R) looks the same as on the ugg website to me
> UGG® UK Roslynn for Women | Short Sheepskin Boots at UGGAustralia.co.uk


Thanks for that link, I stand corrected to my orginal comment.............I wish to add the G's are different and the (R) is different on the metal plate :lol:

I also find it hard to believe that the (R) would be totally worn off both boots but the word UGG is unaffected


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Thanks for that link, I stand corrected to my orginal comment.............I wish to add the G's are different and the (R) is different on the metal plate :lol:
> 
> I also find it hard to believe that the (R) would be totally worn off both boots but the word UGG is unaffected


If there fakes there bl**dy good ones as the look the same as my Kenlys which are the taller version and mine are defo real


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Alot of online sites who say they are authorised Ugg dealers are *not*, the big give away is they include the word "UGG" in their domain name. Ugg Australia states no authorised dealer is allowed to include the word "Ugg" in their name. Hence why there is a huge flood of fake Ugg's in the UK, many people thinking they have the real thing. Anyway slighting going off the topic in hand, so....... :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Alot of online sites who say they are authorised Ugg dealers are *not*, the big give away is they include the word "UGG" in their domain name. Ugg Australia states no authorised dealer is allowed to include the word "Ugg" in their name. Hence why there is a huge flood of fake Ugg's in the UK, many people thinking they have the real thing. Anyway slighting going off the topic in hand, so....... :tongue_smilie:


Don't worry mine were from a authorised dealer that are on the offical UGG approved sellers list


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL all this research into his Ugg's and the fake D&G jeans has led to me getting Ugg and D&G ads on every page I visit lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> LOL all this research into his Ugg's and the fake D&G jeans has led to me getting Ugg and D&G ads on every page I visit lol


Scary how they do that


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Scary how they do that


I love that lol! For ages I had adverts for cupcake decorating stuff and Nokia N8's... Let's just say I know when my OH has been on my lappy :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Haven't read the full thread so apologies if this has already been said but the police would not raise a crime report for the sale of a 'fake' pair of UGGs from ebay and I'm pretty sure customs would not be interested in investigating the authenticity of ONE pair of boots.
The guy sounds like a total muppet!!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Any updates?


So far I've heard ZILCH. The boots haven't come back, he's not dealing with the dispute and my PayPal acount is frozen £35 in the red >:[ I'm so cross!!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Why on earth have they taken money off you?! Without telling you?!?!

Seriously, how can they not see this guy is just a d**k out for what he can get.
And you can't leave negative buyer feedback anymore? Shoddy.

Really hope you get this sorted love.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> So far I've heard ZILCH. The boots haven't come back, he's not dealing with the dispute and my PayPal acount is frozen £35 in the red >:[ I'm so cross!!


Sounds like a scammer to me. Hopefully you'll be able to sort your account soon.

I've had a possible scammer too. He/she bought a pair of sandals off me which they paid £3.99 (inc p+p). I posted them the day after they had paid on the 7/3/11. He/she messaged me the other day asking when I was planning on posting so I responded saying they should have received them by now as I had posted them royal mail first class standard. I have had no response.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

xgemma86x said:


> Sounds like a scammer to me. Hopefully you'll be able to sort your account soon.
> 
> I've had a possible scammer too. He/she bought a pair of sandals off me which they paid £3.99 (inc p+p). I posted them the day after they had paid on the 7/3/11. He/she messaged me the other day asking when I was planning on posting so I responded saying they should have received them by now as I had posted them royal mail first class standard. I have had no response.


Alot of people target low priced goods then say they have not received them. They do this because hardly anyone who sells low priced stuff sends via a trackable/recorded postal method. I have had it done to me, so I now sent everything via a signed for method.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Alot of people target low priced goods then say they have not received them. They do this because hardly anyone who sells low priced stuff sends via a trackable/recorded postal method. I have had it done to me, so I now sent everything via a signed for method.


Think that's what am gonna start and do after this lot of stuff has been sold. I've heard nothing back from the buyer and it's been a few days now so I guess they were trying to scam me


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I withdrew the funds from the transaction before the launched the dispute so they're taken £35 out of it, if they go in his favour I'll owe paypal the money. Or my friend will. He had 10 days to respond to my telling him in order to be refunded he needs to send the boots back, now it's 5 days. 

I'm just impatient! Especially when I know I'm being taken for a mug!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> I withdrew the funds from the transaction before the launched the dispute so they're taken £35 out of it, if they go in his favour I'll owe paypal the money. Or my friend will. He had 10 days to respond to my telling him in order to be refunded he needs to send the boots back, now it's 5 days.
> 
> I'm just impatient! Especially when I know I'm being taken for a mug!


But you HAVEN'T been a mug! You stood your ground!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> But you HAVEN'T been a mug! You stood your ground!


For all the good it's doing me, hey. My friend has let me win a few of his auctions to try and boost my feedback again which was nice of him


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

the longer he waits to reply the worse it looks on him - :thumbup:


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> For all the good it's doing me, hey. My friend has let me win a few of his auctions to try and boost my feedback again which was nice of him


What does the negative feedback say? Does it say that they were fake?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

morsel said:


> What does the negative feedback say? Does it say that they were fake?


Yep. I replied saying that a refund was offered but until then what can i do. Wish I'd put something like, "you lying scamming con artist piece of sh!t" but that would have very unprofessional :lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Do paypal charge interest on people being in the red with them or not ?

I gotta say this thread is very educational


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you put in the add.. Genuine ugg boots? Or authentic Ugg Boots..


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Did you put in the add.. Genuine ugg boots? Or authentic Ugg Boots..


Nope, it just said purple knitted argyle ugg boots, didn't mention the word authentic or genuine. That's not to say they're not, my friend and i are 100% they are but i didn't state that in the listing!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

iheartsonic said:


> Nope, it just said purple knitted argyle ugg boots, didn't mention the word authentic or genuine. That's not to say they're not, my friend and i are 100% they are but i didn't state that in the listing!


But if you haven't put that they are then how can then argue about what they are when you get them.. if it isn't stated in the add..

Distance selling act comes to mind.. Could be the wrong act.. Or is it description sales act or something.. But any ways.. i don't think you are in the wrong..

They have to prove you were misleading and prove you new they weren't authentic or something like that..

Done a bit about this a while ago.. a long while ago..


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

iheartsonic said:


> Nope, it just said purple knitted argyle ugg boots, didn't mention the word authentic or genuine. That's not to say they're not, my friend and i are 100% they are but i didn't state that in the listing!


Well they are Ugg boots regardless if they are Ugg Australia (R) ones or not lol. Ugg is a style of boot, which yours fit the description of regardless if they are real or fake Ugg Australia(R) ones 

Not your fault he automatically thought you meant they were Ugg Australia (R) ones, when you just stated Ugg Boots 

(Though I am sure they are Ugg Australia(R) ones)

God hope this makes sense lol


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Well they are Ugg boots regardless if they are Ugg Australia (R) ones or not lol. Ugg is a style of boot, which yours fit the description of regardless if they are real or fake Ugg Australia(R) ones
> 
> Not your fault he automatically thought you meant they were Ugg Australia (R) ones, when you just stated Ugg Boots
> 
> ...


I'm worried that it does! :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

FFS am i right in thinking he paid £31 quid for them i think thats a bargain for ugg-a-likes haha
(tho i think hes pulling a fast one and there real)


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> FFS am i right in thinking he paid £31 quid for them i think thats a bargain for ugg-a-likes haha
> (tho i think hes pulling a fast one and there real)


Yep thats £31 for the boots and £4 for the postage (which is as high as ebay would let me charge for the postage even though it cost me slightly more!)


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I swear we were told ten days to respond during a dispute. Well tomorrow is day ten. I have no repsonse on ebay, I have no boots back here. It's not looking good for him, is it? 

I really hate that I can't expose him for the crook he is, why have ebay allowed to cover him like this, it's wrong!


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

Death to expensive eBay.
Long live cheap Ebid.


----------

